# I got ripped off by an ONLINE REPTILE SHOP - beware!



## Desert Rachel (Jun 16, 2016)

I have used this company and they completely messed up. They lied to me multiple times saying they had sent my product and i took days off work waiting for a delivery which never came and they eventually admitted they did not have the item and refunded me. BUT is there any way I can get compensation for the 2 days I spent waiting and the event I planned at the primary school which fell through??! (if they had told me they did not have it I would have got it somewhere else but they continually lied and said it was on its way until it was too late). Please don't use this company they are complete crooks. If anyone knows how I can get some justice e.g. trading standards or some other body please let me know. Please buy from ebay or amazon because then if the company is dodgy you have some comeback as you can give bad feedback!!! thanks 
Rachel


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

If you got a refund that will be the end of it, it can be frustrating I know 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Desert Rachel said:


> Please buy from ebay or amazon because then if the company is dodgy you have some comeback as you can give bad feedback!!! thanks
> Rachel


Amazon has very little in the way of reptile eqiupment other than some of the bare essentials and to be honest I've always found them a bit pricey compared to other shops. 

Ebay. Yes and no. Certain things I wouldn't buy UV tubes come to mind because there are so many dodgy tubes around I've always been a little conscientious of where I source them from, depending on what you're looking at getting it would be wise to do your research before you buy. There are a number of businesses on there for instance so they might be a good source to buy from.

Theres a few really good reptile shops online, it's worth looking them up.


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Swell reptiles are good. Good prices and good service. Ive had a couple of problems with the orders but they have allways sorted it out. I had a bulb blow within a week or so. Rang them and told them. I had a replacement within 2 days.


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm assuming you mean Online Reptile Shop - Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. ? I have to say my experiences with them is the complete opposite - every time I've dealt with them they've been efficient and really helpful whenever I've asked for advice. There's only been 1 package out of 40-50 in the last year that didn't turn up when it was meant to and that was the couriers fault, not theirs.


I use Swell a lot as well and they've also been very good


All shops are often at the mercy of their suppliers as well - it may well be that they weren't intentionally messing you around - I have a reptile book on order at the minute (and it has been for about 8 weeks), I know full well that its not the online shops fault - its their supplier......


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

I've used and do use online reptile shop at least 2- 3 times a month and never had any problems , if I did they are always sorted without hesitation and I'm delighted with their range of products, prices, efficiency and customer service. If I want stuff,they are my first choice. Cheers.


----------

